# Slingshot Of The Month - Nov 2012 - Voting



## NightKnight

*Slingshot Of The Month - Nov 2012 - Voting*​
*Vote!*

Bill Hays' Tube Master Sniper5929.80%LittleBear's Trick or Treat4020.20%Hrawk's MBBS84.04%Wombat's Karri And Maple Laminate42.02%Rosco's Picasso73.54%Quercusuber's Hawthorn21.01%Gopher's Rainbow Project115.56%Cheapo's Gertrude42.02%Quarterinmynose's Gift10.51%AnTrAxX's Deadly Leaf2512.63%Flippinout's The Scout178.59%Btoon84's Fancy Butt63.03%fsa46's Starship63.03%Cheapo's Cabrita84.04%


----------



## NightKnight

It's time to vote for your favorite!

To view the Nominations thread go here: Nominations

The Nominees are:

Bill Hays' Tube Master Sniper:









LittleBear's Trick or Treat:









Hrawk's MBBS:









Wombat's Karri And Maple Laminate:









Rosco's Picasso:









Quercusuber's Hawthorn:









Gopher's Rainbow Project:









Cheapo's Gertrude:









Quarterinmynose's Gift:









AnTrAxX's Deadly Leaf:









Flippinout's The Scout:









Btoon84's Fancy Butt:









fsa46's Starship:









Cheapo's Cabrita:









Vote!


----------



## M.J

For me it came down to which one would I take if I could only have one of them.


----------



## Sofreto

Really tough this month...so many are outstanding!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Just voted!


----------



## NightKnight

M_J said:


> For me it came down to which one would I take if I could only have one of them.


Same here. I also liked it on Facebook.


----------



## snipesniper

I was so torn between deadly leaf and tube sniper. Both are so beautiful. Also the rainbow project.


----------



## Quercusuber

I've done my democratic duty







Awesome month!!!


----------



## Stariy Bashmak

Я отдаю свой голос за Rosco's Picasso.
Это очень трудоёмкая и сложная работа.
Я тоже хочу научиться делать изделия из камня.









I give the voice for Rosco's Picasso.
It is very labour-consuming and complex work.
I too wish to learn to do products of a stone.


----------



## quarterinmynose

That was a pretty tough call, I think I even surprised myself with my vote. I decided to use the previous wisdom of 'which one would I want for myself if I could pick just one'.


----------



## harson

Done , hard to pick one this month ,they are all amazing ,excellent work guys.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Amazing lineup of slingshots!!! Well done everyone!! Vote in, but really ALL are great!!


----------



## Schwertfisch

I would take every one of them - they all are beautiful and functional.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea its getting harder every month! Great work from everyone..


----------



## All Buns Glazing

And the winner is...... the slingshotforum.com community!

Cracker lineup guys, makes me proud to be a member of such an epic forum!


----------



## snowmann

****, these are all so nice, it's hard to choose just (1) and then their are the categorical differences ?? Ahhhh , but when I saw ( fsa46's Starship ) ... BANG' I had a huge FLASHBACK to one of my first slings, a monster folding Marksman w/over Extended forks, it was like having a bazooka as a kid !!! wow all that nostalgia captured in a albeit more modern interpretation & with numerous improvements.... Although lately I have been leaning to more natural slings with a lower frame moorhammer appearance, with strong tapered flat bands...for myself, influenced by Jörg.... but I still remember those good ol' days...long long ago, good luck to everyone !!!


----------



## Daniel Boldeanu

LittleBear's Trick or Treat for the Beautifullness & simplicity all together, nice color mix, hope also a good shooter.

Great display of SSs, hard to choose ( 2 days needed







).


----------



## tnflipper52

Tough decision, it's too hard to place one over any of the others. I love wood and simple grace, so Cheapo's Cabrita would be my woods buddy. Thanks to all of you wonderful craftsmen for sharing your skills with us.


----------



## Guest

Such beautiful work. It seems wrong to only vote for one. Maybe there could be more than one category, say overall, most practical, most beautiful?


----------



## Incomudro

Trick or Treat and Deadly Leaf are spectacular.
Many other excellent Slingshots of all types this month.


----------



## Flatband

YOUSE GUYS IS GETTING BIG TIME TALENTED UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!! FUGGETABOUTIT!!! getting harder and harder for a simple Jersey Guy to vote for one! I love them ALLLLLLLLL!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## LittleBear

Daniel Boldeanu said:


> LittleBear's Trick or Treat for the Beautifullness & simplicity all together, nice color mix, hope also a good shooter...


Thanks for the compliment on the design. I love shooting this style/shape/design, they are small 5" x 3.5" so they fit in your pocket nicely, the grip is comfortable, easily repeatable and with the way the ball-end catches between your ring and little finger very secure, with the G10 core they are strong enough for just about any band set you may want.

As for accuracy I use one as my primary/daily shooter but it's hard to say how well they work for others,
here's a link to CapnJoe shooting one in which he seems to be hitting what he's aiming at.

Anyway yes IMO it shoots nearly as good if not better than it looks.


----------



## capnjoe

Thanks, Phil. I use it in several videos. It's very accurate( even more so with the Gypsy tabs), very comfortable and whoa is it pretty. The one you made for Heather makes me wish it was mine.


----------



## e~shot

Voted!


----------



## RogueWaveHorizon

For me, I kept thinking about which was most practical and which would I take hunting, or target shooting and the deadly leaf seemed strong, beautiful, and it was protected with poly finish and it had a steel core. all with a low fork, so there isnt much strain on the wrist (hammer grip) and it had a fairly narrow fork so there will be faster shots.


----------



## Bill Hays

Oh Dude!
I just saw this.... completely forgot about the slingshot of the month being for the previous month's presentations.
Hey, that Little Bear shooter is a pretty little thing!
There's a lot of really nice slingshots... it's honor to be nominated.

Thanks!


----------



## Danny0663

186 cast votes!


----------



## RogueWaveHorizon

Wow they were all so thrilling, but Deadly leaf had a steel core, low and fairly narrow fork for reduced strain and better stability all with an amazing exotic hard wood, which I believe was Zebrawood with a polished non glossy poly coat. very good for hunters and target shooters.


----------

